# Sticky  Informational articles in the Sticky Library



## tielfan

The Talk Cockatiels forums have a wealth of useful information stored in the form of sticky threads. In fact we have so many sticky threads that scrolling past them to get to the ordinary threads was becoming a nuisance, and we set up a Sticky Library to eliminate this problem. 

The threads in the Sticky Library are all closed to new posts so they won't get cluttered up with posts that don't have lasting informational value. If you have a question or comment about a thread in the Sticky Library, please start a new thread in an appropriate section, and include a link to the sticky thread that you're talking about. 

Here is a list of the General Information stickies in the library:

Clipped vs flighted: the dangers of both - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33319

The importance of foraging - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33318

Wing Clipping 101 - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=682

Do's and dont's for bringing your new bird home - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33313

When to separate birds - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33312

How to read leg bands - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33311

Basic Cockatiel Care - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14

How To Get Your Cockatiel To Bathe - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32556

Teaching Your Bird How to Fly - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32235

Nail Clipping 101 - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=294557

What to Do if You Lose a Bird or Find a Bird - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31424

Cockatiels and Other Pets and Birds (the hazards of mixing several species together) - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104

The Captive Foraging Thread - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11399

Uploading Pics - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20203

Buying a Cockatiel - What to Look For - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=3434

Basic Avian Glossary - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=523

Introducing a New Tiel (to your existing birds) - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=162


----------

